# headstock bearings



## Kernbigo (Jan 2, 2014)

[h=2]headstock bearings[/h]Has any one scraped in there headstock bearings when rebuilding there 9' south bend? I know how I have done centerless grinder bearings years ago, but they are more critical than a lathe. I moved this post from the south bend site was not getting any response. Also how much ware in the bed before it justifies scraping ( in thousands)?​


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 3, 2014)

I've never touched the spindle or the cast iron bearings on my 9" SBL.  Last time I tore it down, they looked great.  It's time to doe it again, but I have two other lathes down that I need to get running before messing with my 9".

I've scraped in the spindle bearings on a old Lehmann Lathe I owned several years ago.  A lot of work!


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 3, 2014)

My 9" has bronze bearings in it,just thinking it would have more oil pockets


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 4, 2014)

Leave them alone.  Unless they have excessive wear from lack of lubrication.  Then, they may have to be replaced.  Scraping a worn bearing can only work and be done if they are split and the bearing caps are split, too.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 4, 2014)

my bearings are 2 piece bronze


----------

